# My New Toy Poodle!



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

This is Colonel, a 2 year old male apricot Toy Poodle I adopted yesterday.
He came to me with matted fur so I am having him groomed tomorrow morning (he needs his shots first). So this is a picture of him right after pick up.
(Hopefully the picture shows up)
So far he is the best dog ever. He loves my cats, does not bark, very potty trained, loves the toys a got him. And when I walk him he carries the leash in his mouth.
He does not even beg at all when I am eating. 

I will post a picture of him tomorrow when he gets his new haircut.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats on your new companion! Sounds like he's already adjusting well to his new digs  How tall is he at the shoulder? Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

He is 9 1/2-10 inches (cannot tell for sure with all that fluff) at the shoulder and weighs 6 pounds.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Bet he cleans up well, and will be a very handsome dude.


----------



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

Well here is a picture of him taken by his last owner during winter. Before his hair started to grow out.


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

He's adorable and I kind of like the scruffy look. I keep going back and forth between if I want a "coiffed" or "scruffy" look with my Piper. I just might try different looks on her. Part of the fun of having a poodle.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations! He sounds a perfect gentleman - I'm looking forward to seeing hm post groom.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Colonel is adorable! Please post pictures after his groom tomorrow - we'd love to see him!


----------



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

I will. 
I am really looking forward to his groom. He sits funny because of his mats and he cannot see very well with all that hair in his eyes.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

He is a cutie, enjoy him but be careful.....they are like potato chips, you can't just have one! I bet he will look wonderful with his new groom!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like you got such a nice baby! I can hardly wait to see him, he looks big enough to be a mini...we'll see how much is fluff! He's is lucky to have someone so happy to have found him...!


----------



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

I do want more than one! lol (but I am only allowed one at the moment...)

He is actually pretty small. I had a Miniature before and he was much bigger.
But I bet he will look even smaller once he gets groomed. 
I think because of the mats that his body might have to be shaved down though.


----------



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have a few questions about two issues I came acrossed today with Colonel.
One, he has started sent marking the house. He is not neutered, do you think fixing him would stop it? (I already planned on neutering him)
I am just curious as to why he is doing it because there has never been a dog in this house and the landlord deep cleaned the carpet before we moved in.

Second, he is crying at the top of his voice when we leave the house.
He is so loud you can hear him through the entire complex.
I live in a apartment so I cannot have him barking nonstop everytime I leave. However I also cannot take him with me everytime I leave either.
He has only known us for a day. Is it seperation anxiety? How do I help fix it?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

On the scent marking - yes, I do think neutering would help, although he may also stop once the place feels more definitely "his". Meanwhile be sure to clean up with an enzyme cleaner to remove any tempting smells.

On the separation - I would think puppy, and teach him to be alone all over again. He has had a huge disruption in his life, and you are the only security he has. Did he come from a home with lots of dogs, or has he been in kennels? Do you know why he was rehomed - if it was because of established separation anxiety, you will have a longer, harder job. Either way, I would start with very brief absences, leaving and coming back with no fuss. Give him a really good chew or filled Kong, and go out of the room for just a few seconds. Build it up as gradually as you can - you are teaching him that yes, you go away, but you always come back.


----------



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

I got him from a lady. She did have a few other Poodles.
I asked her about it and she said that she never had that problem with him.

Would kongs filled with treats work even though he is not that crazy about food?

So far he cries when I close the door to the bathroom and he cries when I get up onto the bed (my bed is really high and he does not feel comfortable jumping up on it yet)
He also follows me everywhere. Even if he is laying next to me and I take two steps away from him he gets up.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah - the famous velcro poodle! Take it slowly - give him time to adjust to the changes, and do not leave him alone for the first week or two if you can avoid it. Once he has settled in, and is feeling secure, it will be much easier for him to accept being alone for short, and then longer, periods. At the moment you are taking the place of his former owner and the other poodles - he is not used to being all alone without another dog for company, and your home is new to him too. Keep things calm, consistent and unstressed, and I am sure he will settle soon. But don't expect to be able to go to the bathroom alone ever again - this is a POODLE, after all!


----------



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

Thank you for your help. I will try everything you said. Hope it works! lol

And yes, I was not expecting the Poodle shaped shadow to leave me. It is what they are known for.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

fjm said:


> Ah - the famous velcro poodle! Take it slowly - give him time to adjust to the changes, and do not leave him alone for the first week or two if you can avoid it. Once he has settled in, and is feeling secure, it will be much easier for him to accept being alone for short, and then longer, periods. At the moment you are taking the place of his former owner and the other poodles - he is not used to being all alone without another dog for company, and your home is new to him too. Keep things calm, consistent and unstressed, and I am sure he will settle soon. But don't expect to be able to go to the bathroom alone ever again - this is a POODLE, after all!


Are we supposed to be able to go to the bathroom alone?! Two spoos sit in front of my and one very lovable kitty taps my knee for attention. Geesh!

I have never had a dog with separation anxiety and cannot offer you any advice, but I do hope that you find something that works for you and your new pup.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

If you are okay with him sleeping on the bed, you might want to get a set of pet stairs. I bought one because we got really tired of him crying next to the bed to be picked up. (He is not a jumper, like some minis.) It took him a few days to figure it out, but now he goes up and down as he wills, and everyone is happy.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> Are we supposed to be able to go to the bathroom alone?! Two spoos sit in front of my and one very lovable kitty taps my knee for attention. Geesh!


There is no alone time in our house either. Mine thinks that there is no point in wasting the time spent sitting in the bathroom, when one could be stroking a poor neglected poodle. It can be disconcerting for visitors, when a poodle races into the bathroom and plunks his head in one's lap.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I live alone, and have never got round to replacing the broken lock on the bathroom door ... the squeals from (especially naked in the bath) visitors when they find they are no longer alone in there is usually enough to tell me when it is occupied!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I am saying a prayer for little Colonel that he will feel loved and secure in his new home and quickly realize that you will come back when you leave. I think stairs are a great idea, we use them. I think when they sleep in our beds it helps them feel secure all day...and the bathroom...how are people able to go without 'em?


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who has to entertain a poodle while trying to do my own business! I took him in there as a pup so I could keep an eye on him, and now we have the accompaniment habit! I don't mind, but then there are the guests... LOL!


----------



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

I just took him to the dog park today. He is already following right beside me without a leash on. He was very nice to the other dogs there too. 

He also has not sent marked today! lol

And he has been groomed. They had to shave his entire body and only leave him with the head poof and ear hair.
He is so much more happier with his new haircut. He bounces around and now is sitting next to me more. And he can finally walk up the stairs without tripping.

He seems to have gotten much smaller with the shave. I even had to get him a Yorkie-sized collar.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks a lot more comfortable - it must be bliss not to have all those mats pulling at him. It will grow back in no time - I'm glad to hear he is settling in so happily.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> There is no alone time in our house either. Mine thinks that there is no point in wasting the time spent sitting in the bathroom, when one could be stroking a poor neglected poodle. It can be disconcerting for visitors, when a poodle races into the bathroom and plunks his head in one's lap.


That is way too funny! Our last poodle was a six pound toy who was famous for bumping the bathroom door just enough for it to open, running in to get petted and then running out leaving anyone in there exposed! We warned visitors to make sure the door was caught tight.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

He is so cute... ENJOY!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Now he is even cuter! Really good to hear that he is settling into your home nicely!


----------



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone! And all of your dogs are stunning. 

After his groom I have come to believe that poodle fur is even softer than Rabbits. lol


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Aw, I am so happy that you adopted Colonel. I have 2 rescues; one is a 2 year old toy, we got her in January. She is also the best dog ever; I don't think I have ever been "closer" to a dog! My mini is great, too, but I am definitely Mimi's "person." Mimi came from a puppy mill situation, and I am pleasantly surprised by what a great dog she is. I was almost expecting alot of problems with temperament. She is shy, but not aggressive at all. So cuddly...

I expect once Colonel settles in, he will be your "heart dog.":love2::lashes:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Look at those beautiful eyes! You couldn't even see them before. I bet he feels terrific now. He looks tiny to me! LOL


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you for taking him in and being patient with him =) He is a beautiful boy and did not deserve to be neglected to the point of being matted all over.Im so happy for you and for him that it is working out =) He's beautiful =)


----------



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

I am discovering more and more everyday that he is the perfect dog. His has no real issues besides his seperation anxiety.

The groomer said that he seemed to have only been groomed, at the most, once in his life.
He was also being fed Ol'Roy Puppy food by his previous owner. (which I know is the worst brand of dog food and you should not feed an adult dog puppy food)

I am feeding him Merrick Whole Earth Adult Dry Food. He seems to be doing alot better on it.


----------



## Aluyasha (May 29, 2011)

outwest said:


> Look at those beautiful eyes! You couldn't even see them before. I bet he feels terrific now. He looks tiny to me! LOL


He is very tiny. lol
Much smaller than I was expecting. Without all that hair I think he is more like 8 inches tall and most likely weighs less than the 6 pounds he weighed before the shave.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh...he looks so much better and must feel the same way! I'm glad to hear that there has been progress with him. He must be very happy to be with someone who cares about him and for him._


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Aluyasha said:


> I am discovering more and more everyday that he is the perfect dog. His has no real issues besides his seperation anxiety.
> 
> The groomer said that he seemed to have only been groomed, at the most, once in his life.
> He was also being fed Ol'Roy Puppy food by his previous owner. (which I know is the worst brand of dog food and you should not feed an adult dog puppy food)
> ...


How lucky is he, ending up with you! Sounds like you'll be great pals.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh! He just looks wonderful! You KNOW he feels SO much better...so glad that he ended up with you...he is a little cutie, you two have fun!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

katbrat said:


> That is way too funny! Our last poodle was a six pound toy who was famous for bumping the bathroom door just enough for it to open, running in to get petted and then running out leaving anyone in there exposed! We warned visitors to make sure the door was caught tight.


Katbrat I was lmao picturing a little toy doing that!! HILARIOUS!:lol:


----------

